# My Deer Skull. What WHITE Paint is BEST?????



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

Peroxide and heat


----------



## Chuck N (Dec 24, 2009)

I go to Sally beauty supply and get some basic white and 40 hydrogen peroxide.
Mix it together to make a paste and apply to the skull being careful not to get it on the antlers.
Let it sit for 12 hours and wash it off. Works great.


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

wow that summed it right up......


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

Degrease it in Dawn soap solution first ( before whitening step). An aquarium heater can be used to keep solution warm in a bucket. Change the solution when grease is seen floating on the surface. May take a couple of days. If you don't get the grease out, it will eventually yellow over time.


----------



## DAVEOB (Aug 15, 2007)

Chuck N said:


> I go to Sally beauty supply and get some basic white and 40 hydrogen peroxide.
> Mix it together to make a paste and apply to the skull being careful not to get it on the antlers.
> Let it sit for 12 hours and wash it off. Works great.


This


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hydrogen Peroxide! No paint needed.


----------



## scraghorn (Feb 12, 2011)

I think the answer is "don't paint it"
I painted one, twenty years ago, doesn't look natural at all. Especially next to the others I've done,the right way.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

This also works well. Mix 1 batch as directed on label into a paste. It's enough for a scull. I got 3 sculls done with 1 container. I left it on for 3 days and didn't have to do the teeth again to get all the black out, like I had to do with the 2 that I left for only a day. Beauty supply stores have it.


----------



## RednekCitySlikr (Mar 31, 2007)

Kilz white spray paint... Very light coats. 
Here's one I did a few years ago:


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

RednekCitySlikr said:


> Kilz white spray paint... Very light coats.
> Here's one I did a few years ago:


Do you put painters tape on the horns to keep the paint off?


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh and looks good:thumbs_up


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

No paint


----------

